# cd drive problems



## systemshock (Oct 3, 2004)

im using one of the newer 1ghz powerbook models, and i did loads of importing onto my computer, just ripping loads of stuff into iTunes, but the next day it wont accept any disks, just spits them out before even loading anything, and i cant check if its a software problem as i cant restore, as i cabnt use any disks

does anyone know whats wrong

peace


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you checked the CDs and DVDs section of the System Preferences?


----------

